# Best Short-term Internet



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Can anyone advise what the best short term internet (6 months) would be?

Basically moved into our rented flat, but there is no active phone line at the moment. Ive noticed that the usual providers such as BT, TalkTalk are all a minimum of 12-18 months.

Our postcode does not show us being eligible for Virgin Cable either.

The only provider i found that does a 1month rolling is Directsave, but reading some reviews they seem far from reliable.

Another thing we noticed is EE 4g, on a PAYG, however it seems pretty expensive at £30 for 10gb. Our main use will be browsing internet, GF doing work notes online, Spotify (ideally some ps3 gaming and streaming would be ideal but not essential)

Thanks all


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Are you not able to transfer the internet to your new house in 6 months time ?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I've been with Plusnet for several years now. They do monthly plans but, obviously, it's a bit more expensive than a contracted plan.

http://www.plus.net/home-broadband/


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

I got my broadband with tesco in my flat. They do 30day rolling contract. You do need to pay an upfront admin charge though, plus free broadband and only pay for line rental for a year.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

How about a dongle? or MiFi? Probably cheaper than breaking a contract?

//edit - just read it again, ignore me.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Just in this situation myself, we went for Orange mobile internet... NEVER again. I honestly don't know how because we use it once a night just for browsing and a fair few emails etc. No streaming of any videos etc. What Orange don't tell you is that theres no cap on usage so on a 3gb rolling contract we used (or rather something used) 10gb of data. 3gb contract was £20 ish, our bill for the month? £300!!!!! 

Really really p!ssed off with them, we've had 3-4 phones with them for over 10 years.

EE's contract is capped and they also text you when your up to 80% so that would be worth looking at but we couldn't get it where we are, not sure why but we had to go with orange apparently? 

Just make sure whatever you go for is capped and make sure your pc is virus free as that's the only explanation I can think of, apparently the computer had been constantly streaming when it was connected


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

if you go for a 1 month rolling ADSL contract then you will still have to pay for the phone line to be connected and a minimum 1 year contract unless your Boone provider allows you to transfer your existing line to the property and transfer it on again when you move on.

If you want another company that offers 1m rolling contracts then you can add Eclipse to your list. Not the cheapest provider but very good customer service.


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

Monthly plans from Zen Internet? They do both Broadband and phone on monthly plans.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Cheers all,

il have a look into the above packages. Im not too sure about transferring to a new house in 6 months time, worth finding out though.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Even if you do find a monthly contract internet deal, you'll probably find you have an annual agreement for the phone line itself. 

If the phone line hasn't been activated before, BT are likely to charge you another £125.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

d7ve_b said:


> Monthly plans from Zen Internet? They do both Broadband and phone on monthly plans.


+1 for Zen, very good company.


----------

